

Ask HN: How do DO/linode host their database? - pixiez

I know all the cloud big names e.g. aws&#x2F;azure provide managed SQL or noSQL service so that their VM user can access the database with relatively low latency although they are not necessarily be running on the exact same machine (but at least there is option we can host in the same data centre). But how are those DigitalOcean&#x2F;Linode users hosting their database? it is possible we can run mysql etc the VM directly (i.e. we manage them ourselves) but their VM instances probably wont always be powerful enough to host a database? or we are typically running a lot of replicated instances to balance the load? cheers
======
fusiongyro
There's nothing magical about hosting a database. For a small application or
early in the process, you can host in on the same machine; you can move it to
a dedicated machine if the load is too much for one node to handle. IMO it's
much better to do this than to assume a-priori that you need bunches of
machines and wind up paying for lots more infrastructure than you actually
need. Try it and see.

~~~
pixiez
so, can interpret above as: most DO/linode people host their database in the
VM (either separate machine or the same one)? I asked this question because I
need to evaluate whether it is feasible to use DO/Linode instead of AWS with
the current man power in the team (managing database can take a lot of
efforts, unless you disagree?)

~~~
levlaz
There is nothing stopping you from just using RDS and then running your app
frontend/backend on a VPS. This may be a good option if you dont feel like
managing your own DB and keeping costs down in a "pay as you grow" fashion.

~~~
pixiez
you mean the RDS and VPS from AWS? yes, this is one of the options, I was just
curious about how those DO/Linode users host their database

